# Kids football



## Vena (Jun 20, 2014)

5DII + 100/2.8 Macro USM


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Vena.
Welcome to CR.
Some great action shots, well done. 

Cheers Graham.


----------

